# How many lights and what wattage?



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Have decided on 5.5-in ZooMed clamp-on reptile lights and spiral CFLs. The tank is a 36 gallon bowfront - 30 inches wide and 20 inches deep. How many fixtures and what wattage CFLs should I get? The tank will also receive south-southwest sun exposure in front of triple almost floor-to-ceiling windows. Thank you!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQCX2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You know if you are going to go the reptile light route why not go to home depot and buy the clip on work lamps, I think they are about $7 each and they are almost exactly the same as that one. 

I'd put as many as you can get on the tank with as high a wattage as possible. 

How many hours of sunlight will the tank get and will it be direct or not?


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Will def look into the Home Depot lights if they look as nice as these! I've had the tank in this spot for a week and it's been cloudy every day but one! The room only gets really direct sunlight late in the afternoon. Will have to wait for sun to come out to see how much actually shines in the tank and for how long. I know it will get some.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good.

Cloudy as in white cloudy or green? Green is an algae bloom white is a bacterial bloom. Both aren't harmful and will likely go away, but greenwater is a little harder to get rid of.

The home depot lights look like this and you can remove that clip part if you want.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Cloudy as in the weather, not the tank. Can't tell yet how much sun will enter the tank. No water in the tank yet, just soil. Still thinking and planning.

Really would like black fixtures instead of chrome.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I ordered the 4 clamp-on Zoo Med lights from Amazon. I looked at Zoo Meds at Petsmart and they looked to be good quality lights. (They didn't have any clamp-ons). I also looked at the clamp-on lights at Home Depot and I just didn't like them - very flimsy (and chrome). The black Zoo Meds looked so much nicer and as this matches my living room decor, I decided to spend the extra money. I bought 4 23 watt 6500K CFLs. I hope this is right for a 30" wide and 20" tall tank! I also have a VersaTop glass canopy on the way. Comments welcome and desperately needed! Not new to fishkeeping, just this whole aquatic plant thing!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Also look at this thread that discusses an extremely cheap bulb available at Home Depot for $10. It provides enough of the kind of light that plants love and our eyes don't really see. That bulb can be used along with your Compact Fluorescents (which are pretty weak in providing that special kind of light that I just told you about).
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-plant-club/80982-par-data-collection-13.html


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Interesting stuff! Following this closely. Thank you! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Still not sure if the lighting is appropriate - (4) 23-watt 6500K CFLs and about 3 hours direct afternoon sun. Exposure is S-SW. Aquarium is about 12 in from windows. (See pic in first post). Any opinions?

Plants are "out for delivery", so getting ready to fill!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I would guess with all that sunlight you don't need lights.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

This is so confusing! One person recommends as many lights as I can fit with high wattage bulbs and another recommends no additional lighting. :what:


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Thought about setting timer to go off during peak sunlight hours. On cloudy days, I suppose ths could be an afternoon "siesta".


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Direct sunlight is extremely difficult to deal with. You are going to create an algae machine if you are not very careful. Not only is there light involved but there is also heat to contend with.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

In her book, Diana W. says to "avoid tanks over 18" high unless they will be getting window light". My tank is 20" high. She also states to "take full advantage of available window light". This is why I chose this location.
I have adjustable blinds on the windows if the sunlight proves to be a problem. 
I guess this is just going to be trial and error.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know if she is talking about window light or direct sunlight. I grow lots of plants in jars on the north side of my house. Very few problems there. The south side is much different, especially in the winter when the sun is low in the sky.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I lowered the blinds and and tilted them some. Made the light much more diffuse so that should help! Also set the timer to turn the lights off from 12-3:30. I think this will work out.


----------

